# *rant* Boarding...



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're not paying the agreed upon amount for board, how is that the BO's problem? I see where you want him to be understanding and continue feeding your horses, but you can't pay him. How is that fair to_ him?_

Yes, he should be feeding the horses but you should also be paying him, otherwise what is HE getting out of it? This is supposed to be a business, not free food and board for someone else's horses.

Any _reputable_ boarding stable would have required you to pay first and last month's board up front, and pay on time or face late fees. It's not their problem if you can't pay, it's yours.

So, it looks as if you're stuck between a rock and a hard place. If you can't afford to pay him, you're certainly not going to be able to afford to move them somewhere else. Plus, if you call AC on him you're just as likely to be charged with neglect, because you're the owner of the animals and can't provide proof of payment.

Honestly, if you're that pressed for money you should probably sell or give away these horses. If you can't afford to pay board, what happens if one of them should get injured or ill? Let them suffer because you can't afford to call a vet?


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree what you are saying but i told him i can pay on the 30th. the boarding ive been paying is towards the end of the months anyway. The boarding fee is due on the 24th but i was letting him know what happened and i dont get payed again until the 30th.. so i am not trying to get free boarding or anything like that. Sorry i didnt explain a little better i was irritated and didnt really think what i was writing. 
i would never call AC on him either. the thing im mainly concerned is my thoroughbred is still real thin, and my QH gelding is loosing weight. He has alot of horses and hes relying on my boarding money to feed all his horses. He also has alot of people that havent payed him for months and hasnt came by to even see his horses so maybe thats why he snapped at me? I will be going tomorrow to see whats going on and going there tonight to give him 200.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

If he didn't give you a date, how do you know board is due on the 24th?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Board should always be paid in advance, not for past service. You pay on the first of the month for that month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

In Ontario the moment the board is overdue, there's an automatic lien on the horse. The biggest issue with boarding horses is that when money is short, that is the last bill that gets paid, if it does and the BO is then in a position he/she doesn't want because of all the hassle. A finance company will loan you the money - at 28%. I think you are in over your head with two horses. The breakdown of your car proved you are living too close to the line. How will you pay a vet bill, will the BO have to wait again?


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

So if I'm reading this right, you told him when you'd be paying him, which was past the agreed upon due date, and he basically told you that wasn't acceptable? Gotta say from that I'd be siding with him, you broke the agreement. Lesson learned, far too many people these days will tolerate that sort of thing, but there are still people in the world who justifiably won't. Your telling him *when* you'll pay is meaningless, as the one paying the bills all that matters to him is that you are *not* paying him when you were supposed to.


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

ok well the reason why i said the boarding is due on the 24 is because when i purchased lady from him i payed first boarding month on that day also. and he isnt a boarding facility no lease aggreements he said he can offer me stabling just because i bought my horse from him. 

my car got broken into because the city i live in isnt one of the best places to live. i can afford vet care if needed. i have a good job etc. i just had to vent. 

i talked to the guy i keep my horses at in person the other day and he was fine with everything. he needs some help with his horses so i decided to start helping him ride some of his personal horses due to him not being able to because of health problems.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So...you've worked it out ,for now. To protect yourself though, try to get something in writing. What you owe, when, how much will be "forgiven" for your help,etc. Better to have too much documentation than none at all.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you heard of a checking account? They work great so you don't get your cash stolen or loose it. Also if money is that tight why would you have 2 horses that you have to pay board on? What do you do when you need a vet or pay for your car repairs?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry you got your car broken into and your money stolen. I'm guessing part of the "rant" is from the frustration over that incident, as I would be mighty frustrated too.

However, the fact of the matter is, that this is a sticky situation for a couple of reasons.
1) You do not have a boarding contract in writing. You need to get one. 
2) When you get a contract in writing, you will then have a specific day set forth on which your board is due. And, you can also specify what will happen if you do not pay on time. (This is the same concept as if you have an apartment and your rent is due.)
3) You don't have to not give him money until you have all of it. While I agree with the others that late is late, why not as least give him part of your board money that you do have now? Then at least he has something and it shows that you are making an effort to pay.

I would have to side on your boarder on this one. He's providing a paid service to you. And he expects to be paid. While I don't think it's fair to the _horse_ that he's not feeding it (if that's truly the case), he can certainly hold the horse against you if you do not pay. Andn there's really nothing you can do about it, especially since you have nothing in writing. 

Have you gotten receipts in the past from him when you have paid board? If you do not, and he would ever decide to sue you for "months of board you did not pay", you would be SOL in the eyes of the court. 

I know it's nice to be able to trust people, but with society being so "sue happy" and no one ever getting anything in writing, it's a law suit waiting to happen. 

Get a boarding contract in writing and get boarding reciepts from him!

And maybe pick up a second job if you are struggling to pay your board from one incident where you got some cash stolen. I know its hard to save money (I"m goingn through the exact same thing right now), but it is really important.


----------

